# Whats North Spain like in February ???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thinking of taking MrsPlodd to Spain over the February half term period (early Feb) for about 10-12 days in total

Portsmouth to Santander being the planned route.

Whats the weather likely to be like at that time of year ?

Also recommendations of where to go and what to see. I dont want to do mega mileage but likewise I dont plan to stay within shouting distance of Santander.

All advice and experiences gratefully anticipated !!

DONT suggest walking please, MrsPlodds leg is in plaster following a slip on the Devon Coast path last month, broken in 3 places, loads of pins and plates, so she will not be walking at all until the new year at the very earliest.

I have decided I dont want to be a wife, far too much hard work (as I have discovered in the last month of being her carer)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a bit like Cornwall (ie wet & windy), but warmer?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

With a good chance of seeing snow as well!
Gary :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Weather statistics here: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/statistics/C03081/esxx0006

You can check other places too, Alan.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Weather in Nortern Spain*

Recommeded this site for the weather forcast, if you go to bottom of the page change language to English and look at the photos tab enter where you want to go and the type of weather, you can get a feel for it as the pics are dated and addressed.

http://www.eltiempo.es/

Brian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you get as far a A Corunna you can park- if it is not being used for a football match in the stadium next door- in the car park below the lighthouse (see MHF database). Alternatively, a little further along the prom is the aquarium with free parking. You can spend the night at either place or you can go on to the (free) aire at San Pedro di Vizmo ( see MHF database)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7943

Both of these parking places are on the very long promenade of A Corunna which, if you have a wheelchair, can be walked from end to end and gives you fine views of the sea and town. Alternatively there is a tram service along the prom which runs hourly in winter.

If your wife can't walk have you thought about a wheelchair ? Your local Red Cross or St John Ambulance depot will lend you a lightweight one for the duration, asking only a donation to funds.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be a little while before an accurate forecast is available for February half term Ken, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

Thanks for info about the promenade, sounds like an ideal stopping point.

I do have a lightweight folding wheelchair and it has had a fair bit of use over the last month.

What has amazed/surprise/annoyed me is the fact that the wheelchair and MrsPlodd are clearly now invisible when I take her out. Thats the only reason I can think of for everyone to step directly in front of her whilst we are "under way" or let doors close on her leg etc !!!! One "oik" even ended up in her lap on one occasion, he was suitably "advised" of HIS error by MrsP in NO uncertain terms. It looked brain dead so Mrs P's efforts were probably wasted, but it made her feel better (and me smile just a bit) 

Still I have had a few ankles with the foot boards!! The dozy bu**ers then look at me as if expecting an apology, some are still waiting since last month Har Har :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have ( I Hope) allways been considerate of anyone in a wheelchair but I will be sure to be even more considerate in the future :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> What has amazed/surprise/annoyed me is the fact that the wheelchair and MrsPlodd are clearly now invisible when I take her out.


We regularly take elderly parents out in a wheelchair so are not surprised by this. It used to make me boil when, my mother having done all the selection of an item in a shop, we took it to the cash desk for them to completely ignore her- with her purse already out- and expect to deal with me. Surprising how many people don't seem to realise that faulty legs don't equal faulty brain function.

G

Edit: This is the A Coruna prom:

http://www.galiciaguide.com/Coruna-harbour.html


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Certainly focusses the mind when you are in a position different to normal - you understand things at a completely different level. My sons, when they were knee high to a grasshopper, used to complain about people who carried furled umbrellas with the points pointing backwards - just at eye level to a toddler. It's the obvious way of carrying one, but think about it: stop suddenly with a little person following on . . . ouch, straight in the eye 8O . Push a wheelchair, pushchair, pram or stagger on crutches and you find out how many people slam a door in your face, and it's not the young people normally. Another of my sons' moans: why do old people expect children to be polite when they are so rude themselves! Out of the mouths of babes  

Hope Mrs Plod's leg mends quickly, or at least gets to the point where she can use the plaster as a weapon!

Mrs D


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Weather statistics here: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/statistics/C03081/esxx0006
> 
> You can check other places too, Alan.


Interesting site Alan. Most people associate Spain with good weather but comparing those stats with the stats for London shows that apart from the winter months, London is warmer than Santander!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/statistics/C00625/ukxx0085

Amazing.

I wonder if its to do with getting further out west into the Atlantic. I remember one day mid summer a few years ago I drove from the Spanish border with the Algarve where it was a boiling 45c to the western tip of the Algarve at Cape St. Vincent where in the space of a few hours and a hundred miles or so it was just 20c!

EDIT: I just realised that the chart for London is max temp and the Santander one is Average so ignore everything I have said as usual.

Still pretty cold though for Spain if you ask me


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have just returned via Bliboa from Torre del mar. I believe the weather is as pleasant as anywhere in Spain in feb.
We had my mu in a wheelchair and there will be plenty of reasonable accessible bar/restaurants open.
There is a long promenade where you can buy and English paper.
Nerja, Almunicar, Frigliana, Salobrena , grenada etc + malaga are all a pleasant run out (some are hilly!)
Lots of new motorway open the joiurney is around 10 hours + stops from Bilboa.
We broke the journey at Picos de meil in acsi book


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's not called "Green Spain " for nothing and, at least when we were there (January 2011) it rained a lot and was pretty cold and dismal. What we did disliked was the fact that it did not get light until after 9am. Getting up in the dark is not so enjoyable. It was quite a relief to get to Portugal and back to GMT.

G


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

MEES said:


> Nerja, Almunicar, Frigliana, Salobrena , grenada etc + malaga are all a pleasant run out (some are hilly!)


But not really "northern Spain" :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Barry, the climate there and all down the west coast of the Iberian Peninsula is predominately influenced by the Atlantic whereas once you go south and get past Gibraltar going east that influence is lessened and you get into Mediterranean weather, Alan.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> MEES said:
> 
> 
> > Nerja, Almunicar, Frigliana, Salobrena , grenada etc + malaga are all a pleasant run out (some are hilly!)
> ...


SORRY MEES: Just realised you are advising OP to travel to the Med for better weather, as it is only 10hours driving.

I guess a lot depends on what MrPlod fancies doing. The northern coast is very interesting and pretty, much more so than much of the Costas. The mountains in both areas will have snow in February, so the backdrop is attractive. However, on the Med coast the south facing slopes will be illuminated but in Gallicia the north slopes will be in shade and generate a feeling of coldness.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mees

Thanks for the info but I dont really fancy a 10 hour drive twice in less than a fortnight. That's at least 2 day's spent travelling and the whole idea is to have a break.

It would appear that the weather in northern Spain in Feb is, if anything worse than in the UK  

Might have to re-think the plans. :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we spent a weekend in Northern Spain, on the way down to Portugal in Feb 2008.......it was beautiful, warm days and light until gone 7pm and it certainly felt like we were 'abroad' as it was the first trip abroad with the MH I was well impressed that if felt like that and couldn't believe we were there etc.

One month later on the way back, same site same place etc totally different wet windy and cold. Luck of the draw I guess just like here in the UK. Must admit we have thought about going there again inn the winter several times, I think it's the thought of that first time lingers in my mind.

Sonesta has often suggested we head down to Sitges, I know a bit further but apparently they had some really good weather there one winter.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

chilly


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry Mr Plod I think Northern , Green , chilly wet Northern Spain will probably not deliver what you are hoping for in February especially if Mrs Plodd still has limited mobility  

We greatly enjoyed the 'Picos' in the summer but have been other summers and when we did not go in to the mountains as they were clearly shrouded in mist/rain :? 

Thats why I suggested crossing to the med. The drive is quite attractive especially with the new motorways but you could have to travel through snow in Feb.

I appreciate its a long way for two weeks. Will Mrs P still be in plaster.
Could you (wash my mouth out) fly to say the canaries for some sun?
Probably no dearer than the long crossing...

Hope you fix up something nice


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*North Spain*

Cold

Bright or Dull

Very Cold

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So the general opinion would appear to be wet and cold, bu**er  

Oh well, back to the planning stage it is then. Next stop I think may well be last minute dot com or similar for a week or so in the Canaries as per Mees suggestion. the Ferry cost for my MH is about £750 so maybe a week HB is the answer. 

Just keen to give MrsP a bit of a break :lol: :lol: 

Anyone got an apartment/villa I could rent in early Feb ?? (Serious request)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Just keen to give MrsP a bit of a break :lol: :lol:
> 
> )


You lovely man !

What about a cruise from Southampton or similar ? One of those boats with saunas, massage and plenty of good food that you don't have to cook or wash up after ? You could enjoy seeing the places it docks at with minimum effort for your wife via excursions and you would not have to drive either. If you go on one of those that goes round the Med you will get some warm weather as well.

Just a thought !

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

Nice thought but a suspect the cost for such a cruise might be a bit more than I am planning (able :wink: ) to spend !!!


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

*northern spain*

Hi we have been to Santander in December, a while ago, cold wet and windy.
Spent three weeks on Costa Verde in early May, not brilliant, not many sites open and barely warm enough to sit out. Drove down into Portugal via costal route, interesting places and weather was warmer down there, but I wouldn't fancy it in Feb. We are crossing in Feb but heading straight over to the med. Hope this helps
regards


----------

